# Chris Hansen has a Kickstarter



## Haloman800 (May 2, 2015)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1606694156/hansen-vs-predator?ref=users

He wants to bring back To Catch a Predator.. This was one of my favorite TV shows, it's hilarious. There's 13 days left and they're missing 20K of their 75K goal.


----------



## Deboog (May 4, 2015)

Are you serious? 882 people want to bring back a show about making fun of perverts until they shoot themselves?


----------



## Veho (May 4, 2015)

Deboog said:


> Are you serious? 882 people want to bring back a show about making fun of perverts until they shoot themselves?


Did that ever really happen outside of South Park?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 4, 2015)

Why not make it a YouTube show? It's not going to be a show with a very interesting plot. Just catch predators and move to the next.


----------



## Veho (May 4, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Why not make it a YouTube show? It's not going to be a show with a very interesting plot. Just catch predators and move to the next.


Didn't you read the thing? It's going to be online.


----------



## ody81 (May 4, 2015)

That show was hilarious. Love it.


----------



## zoogie (May 4, 2015)

Deboog said:


> Are you serious? 882 people want to bring back a show about making fun of perverts until they shoot themselves?


Better than kids getting fondled until they shoot themselves as adults?


----------



## RevPokemon (May 4, 2015)

To bad the predators aren't like in aliens vs predators


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 4, 2015)

Oh, I remember back in November when I posted a link to some Kickstarter page about a Graphic Adventure very close to be founded and it was taken away...
I even remember the reason why it was taken away... (am I a resentful dick? perhaps... I will work on it... it's not nice to be a resentful dick)
So, with this vented off, I go back to work.



			
				sarkwalvein said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I don't know which moderator locked and hid my thread, but I am asking you because I see you online.
> May I know the reason for locking and hiding this thread: http://gbatemp.net/threads/someone-...is-kickstarter-classic-adventure-game.373741/
> ...





			
				Edited for privacy reasons said:
			
		

> The Rules said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rainparadesamurai (May 4, 2015)

Deboog said:


> Are you serious? 882 people want to bring back a show about making fun of perverts until they shoot themselves?


whoa, does this show really cause them to do that? Probably the best reason to support this initiative. Fuck pedophiles, absolute lowest of the low, preying on children because they're pathetic cowards. If a pedophile kills himself, that's a reason to celebrate.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 4, 2015)

rainparadesamurai said:


> whoa, does this show really cause them to do that? Probably the best reason to support this initiative. Fuck pedophiles, absolute lowest of the low, preying on children because they're pathetic cowards. If a pedophile kills himself, that's a reason to celebrate.


 
Children are not pathetic cowards, man!
Perhaps they are weak and vulnerable and that's the reason they attack them.
Or perhaps (and more plausibly) pedophiles are just very sick in their head.
Whatever the reason, fuck pedophiles, but children are not cowards!


----------



## Veho (May 4, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Children are not pathetic cowards, man!
> Perhaps they are weak and vulnerable and that's the reason they attack them.
> Or perhaps (and more plausibly) pedophiles are just very sick in their head.
> Whatever the reason, fuck pedophiles, but children are not cowards!


He didn't say the children were cowards, he said the pedophiles are cowards.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 4, 2015)

Veho said:


> He didn't say the children were cowards, he said the pedophiles are cowards.


 
Oh, my mistake.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 4, 2015)

Veho said:


> Didn't you read the thing? It's going to be online.


I did 'internet' as such if he'd make it a YouTube show and have additional donations via Patreon this could have been avoided. It's no House of Cards, Daredevil or Community.

I'm Patroning a YouTuber fr $5 a month because I like his videos and he's a small time YouTuber.


----------



## Deboog (May 4, 2015)

Veho said:


> Did that ever really happen outside of South Park?


Here's the clip where they hear the gunshot. clip


----------



## duffmmann (May 4, 2015)

Deboog said:


> Are you serious? 882 people want to bring back a show about making fun of perverts until they shoot themselves?




Much better that the pedophiles kill themselves over traumatizing numerous innocent children for the rest of their lives.  Your comment reads like you think that's a bad thing, but I dont understand why you think that terrible people removing themselves from our world is a bad thing at all.


----------



## Deboog (May 4, 2015)

rainparadesamurai said:


> whoa, does this show really cause them to do that? Probably the best reason to support this initiative. Fuck pedophiles, absolute lowest of the low, preying on children because they're pathetic cowards. If a pedophile kills himself, that's a reason to celebrate.


Murderers are the lowest of the low, and we don't put them on TV for people to get mad at. It doesn't matter how terrible someone is, we should still treat them like human beings. Being decent is about making the world a better place, not rewarding who we think deserve it.


----------



## duffmmann (May 4, 2015)

Deboog said:


> Murderers are the lowest of the low, and we don't put them on TV for people to get mad at. It doesn't matter how terrible someone is, we should still treat them like human beings. Being decent is about making the world a better place, not rewarding who we think deserve it.



By having a sting show like predator, you remove threats to society from the streets.  If it takes the predator in question to be exposed and embarrassed on the tv to save my daughter from being raped by that same asshole in the future, then I'll gladly let the scumbag be exposed for the scumbag they are on national television to prevent that reality in a heartbeat.  I think most others would agree with that kind of mindset too.


----------



## barronwaffles (May 4, 2015)

Fantastic, parading the mentally ill on television? What could possibly go wrong.



duffmmann said:


> By having a sting show like predator, you remove threats to society from the streets. If it takes the predator in question to be exposed and embarrassed on the tv to save my daughter from being raped by that same asshole in the future, then I'll gladly let the scumbag be exposed for the scumbag they are on national television to prevent that reality in a heartbeat. I think most others would agree with that kind of mindset too.


 
Or it will just encourage those who are pedophiles to attempt to repress how they feel due to the stigma attached to it thanks to shows like this, rather then attempt to get the professional help they need - and repressing + feeling incredibly isolated from any help can only end up being a good thing, right?


----------



## rainparadesamurai (May 5, 2015)

Deboog said:


> we should still treat them like human beings


 
Absolutely not. They didn't treat their victims like "human beings". GTFO you useless pretentious, degenerate liberal shit.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 5, 2015)

rainparadesamurai said:


> Absolutely not. They didn't treat their victims like "human beings". GTFO you useless pretentious, degenerate liberal shit.


The issue of how we treat people who have done awful and unspeakable things is a matter for debate.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 5, 2015)

rainparadesamurai said:


> Absolutely not. They didn't treat their victims like "human beings". GTFO you useless pretentious, degenerate liberal shit.


 
Wow... hold your horses a little.
No reasons for name calling here.
I don't see anything wrong with treating them as human beings, as long as you put them in some place where they can't cause harm.


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 5, 2015)

The thing about stings is that they encourage people to commit crimes they otherwise likely wouldn't have done in order to make arrests.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 5, 2015)

Subtle Demise said:


> The thing about stings is that they encourage people to commit crimes they otherwise likely wouldn't have done in order to make arrests.


The only thing is it can stop people who probably would do it


----------



## Haloman800 (May 5, 2015)

Subtle Demise said:


> The thing about stings is that they encourage people to commit crimes they otherwise likely wouldn't have done in order to make arrests.


 
The men enter the chat rooms with the intention to commit crimes. If an actual girl asked them to come over, then they'd be molesting actual children.


----------



## Deboog (May 5, 2015)

Subtle Demise said:


> The thing about stings is that they encourage people to commit crimes they otherwise likely wouldn't have done in order to make arrests.


Well to be fair the show took precautions to avoid entrapment. In the chat rooms they never baited for any kind of sex. I think the problem is that the show glorifies the arrests. Like, wouldn't it be better if the pedophiles in the show were able to stop going after children and could live as useful members of society? I mean, don't get me wrong, a child molester in jail is much better than a child molester roaming the streets, but the best possible scenario is pedophiles learning how to repress the urge to molest children. The show kind of makes them out to be animals who are inevitably going to commit crimes. Stings are okay, it's glorifying arrests that is shaky.


----------



## Reisyukaku (May 5, 2015)

rainparadesamurai said:


> Absolutely not. They didn't treat their victims like "human beings". GTFO you useless pretentious, degenerate liberal shit.


Holy shit, quit drinking America's coolaid. First off, you don't need to be a pedo to realize there's a difference between being pedo and being a sexual predator. Secondly, you sound like a feminist soccer mom. Literally worse than a hardcore liberal.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 5, 2015)

If you just kill them off that's the easy way out, so no, they need to pay for their consequences.


----------



## rainparadesamurai (May 5, 2015)

Reisyukaku said:


> Holy shit, quit drinking America's coolaid. First off, you don't need to be a pedo to realize there's a difference between being pedo and being a sexual predator. Secondly, you sound like a feminist soccer mom. Literally worse than a hardcore liberal.


 
Nah, I'm not one of these self-righteous, humanist liberals calling for the death penalty to be abolished. I just think rapists/murderers/violent thieves/pedophiles should be immediately executed once they are proven guilty of their actions with none of this "muh appeals cost more money than locking a degenerate in cage for 70 years" liberal bullshit.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 6, 2015)

I almost found the premise of the show to be quintessentially American, though that is not necessarily a good thing.

Anyway I seem to have a video that roughly mirrors my thoughts on the situation


Though actually I think the following is even more amusing


I have heard some comedians say things along the lines of they find people that do not drink to be spectacularly uninteresting, I am not sure I agree there but I am pretty sure a similar phrase could be constructed for those that rant about paedophiles that I could agree with. Mostly just another buzzword used because it does rather seem to cause a lot of people to bypass the rational side of their brain. I think my favourite was the time people were trying to ban usenet because some people posted some images on there.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 6, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> snip
> 
> Though actually I think the following is even more amusing
> 
> ...



I agree with that post in general, but I felt the urge to comment that I specifically loved that video. Quite good.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 6, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> The issue of how we treat people who have done awful and unspeakable things is a matter for debate.


 
So if you were sexually abused you'd look your attacker in the eye and say "I'll see you in court to debate whether or not this was okay or not."
Really? It's not up for debate. People who willingly do horrible things to other humans are no longer human. They gave up their humanity to sate their animalistic desires. They're merely rabid animals at that point.
It's not like this topic was even sparked by "should we kill human trash?" It was just an innocent comment stating how it's great human trash deals with itself sometimes.



WiiCube_2013 said:


> If you just kill them off that's the easy way out, so no, they need to pay for their consequences.


 
The problem with that is that we, the tax payers, pay for that as well, literally. Dead men don't eat.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 6, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> So if you were sexually abused you'd look your attacker in the eye and say "I'll see you in court to debate whether or not this was okay or not."
> Really? It's not up for debate. People who willingly do horrible things to other humans are no longer human. They gave up their humanity to sate their animalistic desires. They're merely rabid animals at that point.
> It's not like this topic was even sparked by "should we kill human trash?" It was just an innocent comment stating how it's great human trash deals with itself sometimes.


No what I'm saying is it's like this
Someone did something horrible but should we still let him have his rights taken away? I feel the answer is everyone deserves a fair trial (no matter how evil the person is) and worthy treatment for the heinous acts they have committed


----------



## duffmmann (May 6, 2015)

barronwaffles said:


> Fantastic, parading the mentally ill on television? What could possibly go wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Or it will just encourage those who are pedophiles to attempt to repress how they feel due to the stigma attached to it thanks to shows like this, rather then attempt to get the professional help they need - and repressing + feeling incredibly isolated from any help can only end up being a good thing, right?



There is always help readily available.  Any pedophile that sees this stuff, notes the stigma and recognizes they shouldn't go through with any such intentions would be smart to seek professional help.  But you can't control how people react to anything, if they repress their feelings instead of seeking help, that isn't inherently the show's fault by any means.  That's the kind of BS logic you see when people try and claim that those who commit mass attacks on the public did so only because they saw such kinds of actions in video games and movies.  It's not hard to see that we all have control of our lives, but I do understand we live in a sue happy world where people like to point their finger at anything and everything else that could possibly be connected to incident in question no matter how weak the connection being made is, just so long as the person who very clearly actually is guilty isn't perceived to be guilty whatsoever.


----------

